# New Truck



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

The hunt is on. 8' bed seems to be the obstacle, I've never had less and never will. And being a Ford guy (for work) my entire life I am open to all makes............Maybe:whistling

I've loved my Extra HD 7 lug 150 I've had for 10 yrs. 150,000 miles. The most I've ever put on a work truck. 

Going to look for the same truck or even a 250. Over the years the 3/4 ton suspension, brakes and drivetrain seemed to outlast the 1/2 ton brothers. 

Traveling to find the best deal is a possibility if need be. Internet shopping here we come. 

This will probably be the last "work truck" I'll ever buy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

7 lugs?

hmmm, didn't know that.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, that 8' bed is the one that takes some digging for...you're willing to go for a 3/4 ton and that'll help though. The 3/4 ton will indeed outlast any 1/2 ton for a work truck, but for the sake of a smoother ride I seem to prefer a 1/2 ton (of which I way over work and then complain it doesn't last!). Finding a 1/2 ton regular cab with an 8' bed that isn't a bottom of the line crank window boring fest truck is the hard part! (I know, I know...a work truck that needs to look nice, have carpet, cruise control, power windows, etc!?!? Yep...I like to treat myself sometimes!)


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm also looking for a new to me ford regular cab long bed 4x4 gas.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I feel like automakers need to read threads like this to realize some of us do want a working man's truck!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Without a 50 grand price tag


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Just go to the dealer and order exactly what you want.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mstrat said:


> I feel like automakers need to read threads like this to realize some of us do want a working man's truck!


Most offer it, you just don't see them on the lot. In the US Ram makes the "Tradesman" which is pretty bare bones.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I hate that you can't get leather seats in a single cab long bed config. I've always preferred leather seats in any vehicle, work or not.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

exact opposite here on leather-hate it-hate it-hate it.

Also be careful when you pay 1500 extra to get a true cloth, carpet delete - that you read carefully that this option also DELETES the power windows. 

Not nice - not nice at all.:no:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

When I was at the dodge dealer the guy told me dodge doesn't do factory orders.

I took that to mean I don't wanna do a factory order and prefer to upsell you on something on the lot


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep, I know you can order one, but sometimes it's just nice to get a feel for the truck first. I know they all will make what I want, but the point is a truck is now marketed far too much for the guy to pull his camper or boat on the weekend...My Ram (which I'm convincing myself will be a GM vehicle when it gets replaced) is a 1/2 ton regular cab long bed SLT...has a nice 'convenience' package (power windows/locks, Sirrius radio, carpet, etc). That's what I'd like to see someone have sitting on the lot...a guy that has to work from his truck doesn't always want a 4 door with a 5' bed, nor do I want a complete bare bones truck with a 6 banger. 

That said, the dealer can only stock what sells, so you stock for the masses, I get it! And the next truck will be a 2500 anyway!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

EricBrancard said:


> I hate that you can't get leather seats in a single cab long bed config. I've always preferred leather seats in any vehicle, work or not.



For the life of me I can't figure out why you can't get regular cabs loaded.
This is why I ended up with an extended cab Chevy. I wanted the LTZ trim level but they wouldn't do it in a regular cab.

I happen to like all the bells and whistles, but I would not necessarily order a crew cab.

I was just talking with a friend of mine and we saw a regular cab long bed Ram in the parking lot. We commented on how odd that truck looked since just about every pickup is 4dr now, and 30-40 years ago a 4dr pickup would be the odd looking one.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've got a hard on too! The whif said ....HELL NO!! 


I'm Still working on her!! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A truck Is a Truck!

Why carpet? I'll never understand that one!!!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Heck, to me a rig with 150,000 miles is just broke in. That's a new rig to me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why you can't get regular cabs loaded.
> This is why I ended up with an extended cab Chevy. I wanted the LTZ trim level but they wouldn't do it in a regular cab.
> 
> I happen to like all the bells and whistles, but I would not necessarily order a crew cab.
> ...


Because almost no body would buy them except a handful of guys on CT.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I love my vinyl seats and floor. But you can't get power windows and auto door locks without upgrading the package to cloth and carpet. :sad: ( edit: Last time I shopped)

I will have something by the end of the year. I seem to remember better deals around the holidays. 

Small Town......Yes, the seven lug has 3/4 ton parts per say. May as well be a 3/4 ton. Drainfield guy I know just bought a new one last year. 4x4


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I've got a hard on too! The whif said ....HELL NO!!
> 
> 
> I'm Still working on her!! :vs_unimpressed:


WTH would a drywaller want with a white truck?:jester:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I love my vinyl seats and floor. But you can't get power windows and auto door locks without upgrading the package to cloth and carpet. :sad: ( edit: Last time I shopped)
> 
> I will have something by the end of the year. I seem to remember better deals around the holidays.
> 
> Small Town......Yes, the seven lug has 3/4 ton parts per say. May as well be a 3/4 ton. Drainfield guy I know just bought a new one last year. 4x4


I remember seeing the 7700 on the lot, I think it was in 99 they had an F250 badge on an F150 body style truck. F250 Light.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My truck is an LT 2500. I think I payed 34k for it. It's a 2011


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's the window sticker. I payed cash for it.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep, my current rig is a 2011 Ram 1500, I'm constantly feeling like I push the limits on a 1500, but only once was I feeling on the upper limit of safe...but if I can pull it off the next one will be a 2500 for longevity (I've got 95k miles and it seems like a 150k truck)


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Hers the window sticker. I payed cash for it.


That rig today would be $5k more!


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

mstrat said:


> Oh, it was a regular cab too!!!
> 
> Yeah, I was prepping myself to see such a number...I was actually more shocked that the 2500 was only a grand more!




Yea i have been price shopping too and noticed that upgrading to a 3/4 ton was not that much more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

blacktop said:


> A truck Is a Truck!
> 
> Why carpet? I'll never understand that one!!!


Because we can't compete with the messiest truck thread winner.....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's the window sticker. I payed cash for it.


I thought I was a knob keeping my window sticker... So I threw it out last week


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I thought I was a knob keeping my window sticker... So I threw it out last week



didn't change a thing tho, did it! :jester::thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SmallTownGuy said:


> didn't change a thing tho, did it! :jester:


Well I can't post a pic on CT to show up Mike...


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> I thought I was a knob keeping my window sticker... So I threw it out last week


You can print a new one whenever you want. When I am used shopping I love punching in the Vin to get the window sticker. Easy to see exactly what is on it.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Well I can't post a pic on CT to show up Mike...


Sure you can just go to the side dealer and rip the window sticker out of the most expensive Rig they have then post it here like you own it


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CPMKW said:


> You can print a new one whenever you want. When I am used shopping I love punching in the Vin to get the window sticker. Easy to see exactly what is on it.


Really? Where?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

mstrat said:


> Spec'd out a GMC today that I'd be happy with...final tab for a nicely spec'd GMC 2500 4x4 was $43k...what shocked me was when I checked the same basic truck in a 1500...it was $42k.



What's the difference between a 1/2 and a 3/4?
Heavy frame rails, bigger brakes?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> What's the difference between a 1/2 and a 3/4?
> Heavy frame rails, bigger brakes?


There is a little different between a 3/4 and a 1; there is a world of difference between a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton. Just stick your head under and take a peek.

Full floating vs semi floating axles, rigid front axle (except GM), thicker frame, 8+ bolt rims, bigger breaks, stiffer suspension, much higher GVWR.

The entire suspension system is different front and back.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Really? Where?


Depends on the Make.

Here is the link for Dodge.

http://researchmaniacs.com/VIN-Number-Lookup/WindowSticker/Dodge.html


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I thought I was a knob keeping my window sticker... So I threw it out last week


If I sell it I have record of the extras.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> There is a little different between a 3/4 and a 1; there is a world of difference between a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton. Just stick your head under and take a peek.
> 
> Full floating vs semi floating axles, rigid front axle (except GM), thicker frame, 8+ bolt rims, bigger breaks, stiffer suspension, much higher GVWR.
> 
> The entire suspension system is different front and back.


That's kind of what I was driving at.
The $1000 price difference from 1/2 to 3/4 is no surprise.
Who ever the manufacturer, it doesn't make that much difference to them when they are running it down the assembly line.

If GM orders up 50,000 1/2 ton frame rails and then orders up 50,000 3/4 ton frame rails I doubt there is much of a price difference to them.

It's cheaper to get what you want when you order a new truck then to change something after the fact and buy the parts at a retail level.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Where's barri ?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Where's barri ?


Probably taking his new suped up Volkswagon off - roading in the snow.


----------

